# Re-issuing individual kit?!



## kaspacanada (2 Feb 2001)

I am a new member of the army reserves.  I have not yet recieved my kit.  However, one of the guys who just got his kit the first Tuesday after stand to recieved his.  When attempting to mark his name and stuff on the webbing and other gear, he was dismayed to find up to 4 other names on the gear.  Each one scratched out in black marker from the person who got the gear next in line.  I mean, it all works good, but the matter is of moral and not of quality.  (Or so it seems to me)  It is kind of discouraging to receive used gear.  I think that we would retain more recruits by making our soldiers and servicepeople feel wanted, feel respected, feel like they deserve the best because they are the ones doing their best for their country.  I have no intent on quitting because I am likely to recieve old gear, but psycologically many members feel demoralized because of it.  Any agreements here?  Mabey it‘s time for us all to try and find a way to make some more people aware of the funding problems instead of simply bitching about it?


----------



## Doug VT (2 Feb 2001)

Hey man, you‘ll just have to live with it.  It‘s not a big deal anyway.  If you‘re getting it, then it‘s probably OK.  However everything that you wear next to skin will be new, but if it isn‘t then something‘s wrong with the supply guy/girl.  In the reserves you‘ll see lots of troops come and go, so a lot of the gear gets turned back in without a lot of miles on it.  Think about it.  If the only action that a piece of gear has seen is a magic marker, should it be disposed of?  I think not!  At least you got it and are not going without.  Cheer up, everyone gets new stuff sooner or later.

Ex Coelis


----------



## McG (2 Feb 2001)

Doug‘s right.  People buy used things all the time, why shouldn‘t the army recycle servicable kit.  In th next few years everyone will be getting it all new as the army phases in the new stuff.


----------



## kaspacanada (3 Feb 2001)

I see no problems with getting the gear used.  (Except like you said - underclothes etc)  I was just putting it to the point that some members of my unit have expressed a sarcastic sense of disappointment.  I am happy just to have finally finished the 6 month screening process.  It took nearly 7 months for my application to be completed.  And since then I have never looked back.


----------



## 2 Charlie (3 Feb 2001)

Kit will always be an issue, even if new stuff was issued, it would probably be to stiff, need to be broken etc.  Soldiers do one thing really good, and from the sounds of it they are starting young.  The eternal soldiers gripe.

(Easy my arch nemesis), People will complain for the sake of complaining.  What your peers have experienced is nothing that the regular force does not experience.  If it is servicable and functional, it is issuable.

Tell them not do dispair, tell them it was not that long ago they would have waited a lot longer to get kit, if not a mix of the old style and new.  Besides at the end of the day there have been a few rouph periods for getting any kind of kit for everyone, at least it is somewhat better these days.  Especially for the reserves and militia.

Soldier on.


----------



## RCA (3 Feb 2001)

And don‘t dispair new kit is on the way. I have just seen a msg for the disribution of the new combats. LFWA should start issuing sometime in fall and it is all brand new. (don‘t quote me on the the isssue dates or hold mer to it.)


----------



## RCA (5 Feb 2001)

Just a clarification WRT the new camo combats - LFWA Reg F will start recieving them in Aug 01 and LFWA militia  Aug 02


----------

